# Mosquito guys, tell me about today.



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

So I’m pretty new to mosquito, took the boat and family for a quick afternoon ride. I have never seen a ramp as busy as the ramp on 88 today. Launching and taking out we’re pretty stressful, terrible ramp etiquette, cars lining the entire causeway. Anglers sitting on what seemed like every patch of brushy shoreline, a huge pack of boats drifting south of the causeway. 

Is this normal for a Saturday in the summer, or was today a strange day? Are the piney bay, or state park ramps usually a zoo? Thanks for the info guys, good luck out there.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Was pretty busy but how great is it to see families out with their kids fishing. I saw a girl catch a bluegill on the wall by the state park and the smile on her face was priceless. Good to see peaple enjoying their tax money at work. We caught a crappie and a 24 inch walleye we didn’t fish long though.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Trolling in channel south end


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I didn’t really say it was a bad thing, it’s just not for me. Mostly the ramp situation, but being new to the lake, if it’s like that all the time I’m going to focus on other places. I have only been there twice before, both on bad weather days, so there were no crowds.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like everyone with a boat was out on a lake in NE OHIO today. West Branch lots had no parking because they were full etc..


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah I read the same thing on another forum, I think it was Mogadore, guy got there in the morning and turned right around and went home after he say the parking lot.


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

same thing here in pa. pymy was loaded with people and I was at lake Arthur today and it was an absolute circus never seen so many people at the lake before , please let these people go back to work !!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Being a real nice day today made it more crowded than usual on boat and shore, but it is worse this year than before. Lots of people still off and fishing is a getaway. Weekdays are busy now but not like a weekend,go on a off weather day and see less fair weather folks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

In a way I'm glad I had to work today. I shore fish pymatuning and it would have been rough finding a spot. Somewhere in the middle of causeway decent walk from parking and crawling up and down the side. What fun! Just to get away from the hordes


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

fontinalis said:


> I didn’t really say it was a bad thing, it’s just not for me. Mostly the ramp situation, but being new to the lake, if it’s like that all the time I’m going to focus on other places. I have only been there twice before, both on bad weather days, so there were no crowds.


Fished it for the first time this past week too. I'm not sure, but we launched at the same ramp you did. Little busy when we left. Waited for our turn and everyone was pretty patient. There is a ramp on the other side of the road. I thought that was a pay ramp. Maybe that could be a option for ya next time to avoid the crowd. It can be intimidating with so many people and the wait time. The one choice is get there early like we did, or try during the weekdays.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Weekend fishing any town USA is usually a ZOO,
I much prefer week days and even then it gets busy at times.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I personally can't stand that ramp. When we go to mosquito we use the state park ramp. There is so much more space and a ton of courtesy space. Getting others to use the courtesy docks is another story.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

fontinalis said:


> I didn’t really say it was a bad thing, it’s just not for me. Mostly the ramp situation, but being new to the lake, if it’s like that all the time I’m going to focus on other places. I have only been there twice before, both on bad weather days, so there were no crowds.


Go to the state park and launch. It gets pretty busy there but the traffic seems to flow.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

qpan13 said:


> I personally can't stand that ramp. When we go to mosquito we use the state park ramp. There is so much more space and a ton of courtesy space. Getting others to use the courtesy docks is another story.


I agree, the staging area is small, short docks, I’ll try the state park next time.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, I’ll try the state park ramp next time.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

There should be a launch courtesy/competency test required to get a boat registration.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

It's always busy. There's really only two nice state ramps there. The pikie Bay ramp is awful. Don't use it.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

always busy fri,sat,sun. and the rt 88 ramp is a disgrace to whoever approved that break wall. bet he never been in a boat. the south side of rt88 ramp has a huge hole you could bury a bulldozer in.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> always busy fri,sat,sun. and the rt 88 ramp is a disgrace to whoever approved that break wall. bet he never been in a boat. the south side of rt88 ramp has a huge hole you could bury a bulldozer in.


I think the guy must have been drunk when he drew up the plans for that break wall. It's a terrible design. That hole has been there for a few years now. I guess the state figures it's easier to block that side off, when the lake gets lower, than it is to fix it.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I bought a boat a couple months ago that I need a nicer ramp to launch. Took the 12' aluminum boat in back of truck to Knapp rd launch Saturday morning just so I didn't have to deal with the crowds.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

It’s a good thing they don’t have those steel docks in at the bait shop side of 88. That launch is horrible. So uneven it Took me about half an hour trying to get my boat straight on the trailer. I see why my truck was the only one there all morning. I’ll deal with the public launch madness before I use that ramp again.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Fontinalis, I'm with ya on:
limit your take, rather than take your limit

Better Luck next time.


----------



## smilinjimt (Jun 15, 2008)

The ramp on the north side of 88 is a pay ramp, but it's not exorbitant. I prefer it over the free ramp because I have a nine foot inflatable pontoon boat. It takes me at least twenty minutes to get it ready to launch and I wouldn't want to tie up a free ramp that long.

I fish north of the causeway mainly for crappie, although I also get a walleye or two every trip also. The majority of the people fishing crappie are fishing the stump bed just south of the causeway directly opposite the state ramp. For the next few weeks yet the crappie fishing will be just short of fantastic both south and north.
I started fishing north of the causeway because the stump bed area gets pretty crowded, especially on weekends. I can do that with my pontoon boat but it's far more uncomfortable (I'm 72), and the pontoon sits higher in the water causing me to drift much faster. Two years ago I began renting a boat from the bait shop (I doubt that's gonna be available this year) and doing drifts with excellent results, both in size and numbers. Sitting at home is driving me crazy, so I'll probably be up there within the next week or so, pontoon or whatever.














​


----------

